# CLOUDY WATER



## DAYCARE KID (Dec 8, 2007)

UNFORTUNATLY I HAD TO FIND A NEW SUPPLIER FOR MY ALL MY SUPPLYS. I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY WATER BEING CLOUDY OR HAZY LOOKING UNTIL NOW. CURRENTLY I AM USEING A HANG ON THE BACK DOUBLE FILTER SYSTEM AS WELL AS A "MARINELAND MULTI-STAGE CANISTER FILTER" MODEL C-220. ALSO I HAVE 2 OF THE MAXI-JET 1200 FOR WATER CIRCULATION. ALL THE PARAMETERS CHECK OUT FINE, BUT I CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHY THERE IS THIS "FUNKY GREEN CLOUDY HAZE" IN MY WATER. I HAVE DONE A 10% WATER CHANGE, IN THE LAST 48HRS, AND ITS STILL THERE. I HAVE CLEANED THE GLASS WITH THE MAGNETIC GLASS CLEANER, AND ITS STILL THERE. WHAT COULD IT BE? IS THERE SOMETHING THAT I AM MISSING OR SHOULD I TRY TO LEARN HOW TO MAKE MY OWN WATER TO USE. THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ALL THE HELP I RECIEVE.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

You are witnessing an algae bloom. Some things you need to do. One, cut back on lighting time, if the tank iin sunlight, move it. Another, cut back on the amount of food you feed. This will reduce the nutrients in the water. Yu can also add plants like elodea that will compete with the algae for food, thus reducing the algae. You can use an algaecide, but that would be a last resort.


----------



## DAYCARE KID (Dec 8, 2007)

OK, NOW HERES THE THING. I HAVE ALREADY CUT THE LIGHTING TIME PRACTICLY IN HALF, AND WITH 1 YELLOW TANG, 1 BLUEHEAD WRASSE, 1CLOWN FISH, 2 CROMIS SCOTTI, 1 SIXLINE WRASSE, 1 SCOOTER BLENNY, 1 GREEN CROMIS, 1 PULSATING XENA, AND ABOUT 75LBS IF LIVEROCK, THE FROZEN SHRIMP THAT I FEED THEM DON'T LAST A MINUET IN THE TANK. ITS NOT NEAR ANY WINDOWS THAT WOULD CAUSE ANY EFFECT ON IT, AT LEAST I DON'T THINK SO. I GUESS MY QUESTION NOW IS WHAT ARE SOME OTHER SALTWATER PLANTS I CAN GET TO COUNTER THIS "ALGE BLOOM"??????


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I goofed, elodea is a FW plant. I am at a loss for an answer since you have already done most of what I suggested. Please turn off your caps lock key. It's like you're shouting.


----------

